# Health and Fitness



## Serpentor (Aug 7, 2009)

As I'm a Personal Trainer working in Brisbane, I was just wondering what the herp community is like as a whole in terms of diet and exercise. 

List how often you train, and what you do (go into as much detail as you like, and offer explanations too!)

List how you eat, when, and why.

I guess I'm just trying to find out more about Aussie mentality of diet and exercise, seeing as we are considered the most obese nation on the planet currently (woohoo, we don't do things in half measures! see: venomous creatures of Australia  )


----------



## jacorin (Aug 7, 2009)

yeh..*****rcise?? getting up out of bed
diet?? wot eva is placed in front of me
how?? get it down as fast as i can
when?? morning noon and nite... and in between
why?? cause im hungry,bored,trying to stay awake at work


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Aug 7, 2009)

*Training:* I can't do anything, got a torn miniscus cartiladge, no operation for another 9mths. any suggestion on what I can do until the that wont involve running or walking or bending my knees?
*Food:* 3 meals a day, normally 4-5 weet-bix of a morning, 2 sandwiches for lunch (usually ham n cheese toasted, and for tea I usually have some meat of some sort fired with lots of carrot, broccolli, corn and potatos.


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 7, 2009)

Never get up before 9am....am diabetic, eat what I like, have my main meal at "lunch time" because I have reflux and if I have a large meal at night I throw it up at about 3am. Don't smoke or drink, never exercise. Am 5ft. 8ins tall and weigh about 85 kilo.

My mother had cancer ( primary breast cancer ) for 28 yrs, never smoked or drank, raised 5 kids, her exercise was looking after everyone, when she was 72 she was given 6 months to live, she died last year aged 90. She was only in hospital 2 weeks before she died and was lucid and having normal conversation the day she died. My father is 99 next month and still healthy for his age. They bury your corpse no matter what state of health you've been in......you can be healthy or not......when you're dead, you're dead and it happens to all of us.....live life and enjoy it the way you want to. Cheers.  Annie


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 7, 2009)

At the moment (for the past 4 weeks and next 3) my naturopath has me detoxing (dying for a coffee!!!)
So.... 
Excercise is either 30 min cardio or 30 min pilates every other day
I can eat anything as long as it is unprocessed and doesnt contain gluten, dairy , red meat, suger.
Snacks are nuts (other than peanuts), seeds, fruit, veg sticks, rice cakes with tahini, daily free fruit smoothie or natural popcorn.
Can eat as much of the above as i like but i am finding that the longer i am on it the less hungry i am
Am drinking 2-3L of water a day and peppermint tea.

It totally sucks!!!


----------



## discomat (Aug 7, 2009)

I dont really have a diet I just eat whatever is in front of me, drink probably every weekend. physically I am healthy very fit play lots of sports and go to the gym but diet is horrible.


----------



## snake_lover (Aug 7, 2009)

hmmmm exercise depends where i am but usually i just go for a walk =] or my version of rock climbing but that depends on where i am in australia

diet - fruits, vege and red meat
how - well i put it in my mouth then i chew then i swallow
when - whenever im hungry
why - because im hungry


----------



## Serpentor (Aug 7, 2009)

The_S_Word said:


> *Training:* I can't do anything, got a torn miniscus cartiladge, no operation for another 9mths. any suggestion on what I can do until the that wont involve running or walking or bending my knees?
> *Food:* 3 meals a day, normally 4-5 weet-bix of a morning, 2 sandwiches for lunch (usually ham n cheese toasted, and for tea I usually have some meat of some sort fired with lots of carrot, broccolli, corn and potatos.


posterior, anterior or medial meniscus tear, if you don't mind me asking? There have been some good results shown of non-surgical treatment, involving strengthening the muscles around the knee, such as the quadriceps, vastus medialis etc. Did the doctor/surgeon discuss this with you? Of course, please don't go off and try this unless you have permission. There might be a very good reason they chose surgery over other methods. Your diet seems ok, but it could do with a piece or two of fruit in between your main meals. What oil do you cook with?



grannieannie said:


> Never get up before 9am....am diabetic, eat what I like, have my main meal at "lunch time" because I have reflux and if I have a large meal at night I throw it up at about 3am. Don't smoke or drink, never exercise. Am 5ft. 8ins tall and weigh about 85 kilo.
> 
> My mother had cancer ( primary breast cancer ) for 28 yrs, never smoked or drank, raised 5 kids, her exercise was looking after everyone, when she was 72 she was given 6 months to live, she died last year aged 90. She was only in hospital 2 weeks before she died and was lucid and having normal conversation the day she died. My father is 99 next month and still healthy for his age. They bury your corpse no matter what state of health you've been in......you can be healthy or not......when you're dead, you're dead and it happens to all of us.....live life and enjoy it the way you want to. Cheers.  Annie


Type one or two, if you don't mind me asking? Have you tried to avoid reflux by spreading your meals out over the day? Say instead of eating 3 times a day, split it up into 5 or 6 times a day with accordingly smaller portions? This is what's recommended by most dietary bodies for everybody, but it would help a diabetic even further if you are worried about hypoglycaemic episodes.

With regards to exercise, have you ever tried any resistance work, with weights? Studies have shown that this is the best known exercise method to help reduce the effect of diabetes on the body by decreasing insulin resistance on a muscular level. Resistance exercise uses the Lactic acid system predominantly, which requires blood and muscle glycogen (sugar) for fuel. If you start slowly, and continue to use resistance exercise regularly, you can train your muscle cells to utilise insulin and glycogen more efficiently. 



sarah_m said:


> At the moment (for the past 4 weeks and next 3) my naturopath has me detoxing (dying for a coffee!!!)
> So....
> Excercise is either 30 min cardio or 30 min pilates every other day
> I can eat anything as long as it is unprocessed and doesnt contain gluten, dairy , red meat, suger.
> ...


Sounds like a pretty strict detox! no wonder you think it sucks, you probably feel terrible! Your naturopath has the right idea though in encouraging the consumption of unprocessed foods. Is there a reason she has banned you from dairy, gluten and red meat? why are you on the detox in the first place? Is it to find out if you have any allergies to the above?

Just out of interest, over the last 4 weeks, what have you been craving that you are actually allowed to eat? More the nuts, or the fruit? are you allowed any pulses or beans? Where are you drawing protein from other than nuts?


----------



## Serpentor (Aug 7, 2009)

discomat said:


> I dont really have a diet I just eat whatever is in front of me, drink probably every weekend. physically I am healthy very fit play lots of sports and go to the gym but diet is horrible.


Have you ever wondered what effect a better diet might have on you if your body had those nutrients to draw from and become stronger? Have you ever hit a barrier with your training? Or do you have the occasional 'off day' in the gym where you feel everything is getting worse instead of better? Sometimes over-exercising with a poor diet can do more harm than good.

Take body-builders for example. Classic example of overtraining. Why? because they're on steroids that reduce inflammation! Their diets are often incomplete also, because their goal is often to reduce calories and maximise digestible protein. Result is generally that they lack calcium in their diets.

Calcium is required for all muscle contractions. All of them. Hundreds of which occur every second you are awake. Resistance exercise, with the appropriate level of calcium is great for your skeletal system! The stress against the bones cause micro-fractures which heal stronger than before. This is why you never break a bone in the exact same place twice.

Problem is, if you don't have enough calcium in your diet for these muscle contractions, let alone your constant exercise, then the body does what it does best, and 'lives in the present'. It draws calcium from your bones to facilitate the muscle contractions, thereby making your bones weaker. So in the extreme case of the body-builder, they make microfractures which can't repair properly, and then draw calcium from those same bones for further training. This is why they are prone to Avulsion Fracture. Not fun.


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 7, 2009)

Serpentor said:


> Sounds like a pretty strict detox! no wonder you think it sucks, you probably feel terrible! Your naturopath has the right idea though in encouraging the consumption of unprocessed foods. Is there a reason she has banned you from dairy, gluten and red meat? why are you on the detox in the first place? Is it to find out if you have any allergies to the above?
> 
> Just out of interest, over the last 4 weeks, what have you been craving that you are actually allowed to eat? More the nuts, or the fruit? are you allowed any pulses or beans? Where are you drawing protein from other than nuts?


I feel awful, and moody as hell! Wouldnt be surprised if i ended up single sfter this.
The only things i am craving are the a cup of coffee and a chicken korma.

I have (apparently) problems with my liver function so by not having dairy, gluten or red meat it gives my liver time to detox and repare itself, with help from gross herbal drinks.

I am allowed pulses and beans but i dont like them so most of my protein is from chicken, fish (mainly salmon), eggs and this protein stuff that goes in my smoothies.

Breakfast is usually a berry smoothie, some fresh fruit, scrambled eggs, puffed brown rice with rice milk or natural yoghurt (the only dairy i am allowed) with pasionfruit pulp.

Lunch is quite often a stir fry with either chicken or salmon, and some sesaeme seeds, cashews or almonds, with either rice or rice noodles. Or a smoothie.

Dinner could be another stirfry or baked fish/ chicken and veggies, or if i cant be bothered i will have an omlet and veggies.


----------



## Serpentor (Aug 7, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> I feel awful, and moody as hell! Wouldnt be surprised if i ended up single sfter this.
> The only things i am craving are the a cup of coffee and a chicken korma.
> 
> I have (apparently) problems with my liver function so by not having dairy, gluten or red meat it gives my liver time to detox and repare itself, with help from gross herbal drinks.
> ...


You probably feel terrible because you aren't eating enough fat. That's probably why you're craving chicken korma. Curry is pretty much just meat and gravy anyways 

You can draw fat from healthy sources if you're allowed. is oil too processed to be allowed? Nut and seed oil typically have very high monounsaturated and polyunsaturated fat content. There are plenty of other sources of good fats, such as salmon as you mentioned, which is probably the least processed source, unless you just eat like a budgie or squirrel 

Fat is great. It is necessary, but it has taken a heavy beating in the last 50 years or so, mainly due to the mass production of hydrogenated vegetable oils(trans fats), and the over eating of saturated fats (which by the way are also necessary, just in small amounts). Your body has 3 energy systems, one of which I spoke of earlier (lactic acid system). The main one that everybody uses from day to day though is the aerobic system. The aerobic system uses fat and oxygen for fuel, and is used by all muscle fibre types, but predominantly slow-twitch. You use your aerobic system all day every day. This is one of the reasons why you feel the need to breathe however many thousands of times a day. 

The result of feeding the aerobic system fat and oxygen is: energy + water + CO2.....very simply put.

Can you see how a limited fat intake can make you feel so terrible?

I also have a little theory, which I haven't looked into yet for scientific backup. If you don't have enough dietary fat, and your body is forced to draw solely from its reserves, which you have placed there over the years through processed foods full of chemicals and toxins....when it comes time to draw from that supply and use that fat, what's to say that the toxins aren't then released into your bloodstream again, making you feel terrible?

makes sense to me, but priding myself on my scientific background, I won't accept that as truth unless it is somehow tested (don't ask me how they'd go about that)


----------



## reptiledude1 (Aug 7, 2009)

havent been active ha broken collor bone


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 7, 2009)

I was going to have an operation for my reflux last May, but they stuffed me up and nearly killed me and decided not to go ahead with the operation...so now I have my bed up on bricks, have the main meal for lunch and just have soup or a sandwich for the evening meal. I've been a lot better since then, I also take meds for it, but they don't do much. 

I have type 2 diabetes, am on a couple of pills a day. Yeah I get the "shakes" from time to time if I don't eat at the right time. And that's pretty bad sometimes, but I try and notice when it's first coming on then I eat something, even a banana will help, anything sweet. It can take an hour or so to pass sometimes. I'm the first in my family to ever have it, and was diagnosed about 4 years ago.

I take meds for lots of things...thyroid, reflux, ulcer, diabetes, depression.....I think that's about it....never know how these meds react against each other, so I try to forget about them all and just trot along with life. Oh and I'm also partially deaf and wear 2 hearing aids, only had them since last Christmas, AND I wear glasses all the time.  Poor old girl, I'm fallen apart.  Something will kill me one day....doesn't really matter much what.....I'm not concerned.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 7, 2009)

Serpentor, u sound like u really know your stuff! Why don't u live in Melbourne?! I need someone to sit me down and work out a healthy eating plan and an exercise regime.

The only exercise I do is walking to work and while at work I usually take te stairs down the floors. I do between 100 and 200 situps every other day. I'm getting quite a good 6 pack coming along. I really wannna work my chest but unsure wot I can do at home for this? Also my biceps have shrunk  they used to be alot bigger. I'm 25. Any suggestion?


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 7, 2009)

Throughout summer I jog about 3-4km every night, as well as weight training/resistance training.

I don't eat any junk foods. I stick to cereals (muesli, oatmeal etc), fish, meat and vegies, fruits, salads. I mostly drink water, but will sometimes have tea.

I don't drink alcohol or smoke.


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 7, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> I really wannna work my chest but unsure wot I can do at home for this?


 
Push-ups can work wonders, depending on how wide apart your arms are.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Aug 7, 2009)

Serpentor said:


> posterior, anterior or medial meniscus tear, if you don't mind me asking? There have been some good results shown of non-surgical treatment, involving strengthening the muscles around the knee, such as the quadriceps, vastus medialis etc. Did the doctor/surgeon discuss this with you? Of course, please don't go off and try this unless you have permission. There might be a very good reason they chose surgery over other methods. Your diet seems ok, but it could do with a piece or two of fruit in between your main meals. What oil do you cook with?


 
I the medial meniscus. 2.5cm tear straight throught the middle.
My knee locks a fair bit and is very painful to straighten it back out so surgery is the only way to go with this one.
We cook with Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 7, 2009)

Now I'm in my 40's, I run 11 kms a day followed by about 1 1/2 hours of light weights, resistance training, push ups, sit-ups, crunches, pull-ups etc. 

I've had to cut down quite a bit from my younger days when I'd run 20 kms a day 6 days a week, one 40 km run on Saturday followed by a rest day on Sunday. I would work out in the gym for about an hour or two after each run. I ate anything and everything I wanted, large portions and had the hardest time trying to maintain my weight. At the time, I was in the Navy and used to run for them so the CO gave me 3 hours off a day to exercise. It worked out really well - especially for me


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh my god spilota you are a machine!!! That's bloody impressive! Is it good for you running every day tho? Is it back for your knees with the shock?


----------



## jessb (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm really enjoying reading your responses serpentor - nice to hear a sensible, knowledgeable approach to health and fitness.

I am an ex-chef married to a chef so we eat pretty damn well in our house! We use a fair amount of butter and olive oil in our cooking, but avoid trans-fats as much as possible. We balance out the fat in our diet by eating almost all unprocessed foods; our grocery shop consists mostly of seasonal fruit and vegetables, legumes and meat. We both work fulltime and don't have lots of spare time, but food is a priority in our house - I bake all our cakes and biscuits using real butter and we cook pretty much all our meals from scratch (we sometimes cheat and buy sausages, pasta and pasta sauces premade - although we often make our own!) My 4yo daughter and I eat vego 2 or 3 nights a week, but my husband is a meat eater! 

We definitely eat more than we should, but its hard not to when the food we cook tastes so good! I also love to cook puddings and desserts like fruit crumbles and pies, and I make possibly the best chocolate brownies known to man!

I go to the gym 2-3 times a week and run 5-8km 2-3 times per week (I am training for a 14km fun run in a couple of weeks!) Because I don't really limit what I eat, I use my exercise to keep my weight down. I still weigh a bit more than I should (I'm at the upper end of the 'healthy' BMI) but I far prefer that to watching every mouthful I eat and denying myself the pleasure of cooking and enjoying food with my family and friends.


----------



## jessb (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyway, I'm off to have dinner now with my daughter; organic beef, tomato and basil sausages, cobs of fresh sweetcorn, steamed broccoli and new potatoes with homemade onion gravy! Yum!


----------



## Sel (Aug 7, 2009)

I go to the gym..usually about 4 times a week for like 1 1/2 hours each day.. tready/cross trainer/bike and weights. Might start using the swimming pool aswell when it gets warmer..

I dont eat much, probably nowhere near enough..i drink alot of coffee though


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 7, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Oh my god spilota you are a machine!!! That's bloody impressive! Is it good for you running every day tho? Is it back for your knees with the shock?



I've never had a problem with my knees or back but I think that's because I'm a reasonably light person. I must admit, I've got some niggly little pains now that I'm long in the tooth, but nothing that I could class as debiltating.

Just have to make sure I wear the right shoes and warm up and down before/after running.


----------



## Pike (Aug 8, 2009)

gym 5 times a week... just weights... no cardio haha


----------



## falconboy (Aug 8, 2009)

I lift weights - 100kg, every time I stand up.
I walk a lot - I can never find the damn remote control.
I eat all 5 food groups - Maccas, KFC, Pizza, Fish and Chips, Chinese



But in all seriousness, I haven't been overly fussed with diet etc until last year and then dieted and lost 16kg, 116 down to 100. My diet has changed a lot. Hardly ever eat takeaway, use a lot of products with artificial sweetner, and use lite milk instead of full fat milk. Its pretty easy to keep that 16kg off but a few more would be nice. Other than yesterday at my wedding dinner (Yum), I'm currently not eating much so I can loose a few more kg before our holiday.

Problem is, I'd love to loose 10kg in the next 17 days.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 8, 2009)

All i can eat every day 

I walk/waddle to the car if that counts?


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Aug 8, 2009)

Im 15 and not expecially fit or healthy, but im working on it and doing pretty well i think (15kgs in the last 3 months). everything ive lost is just from eating as little processed food as possible, avoiding mum'sdelicious baking, and walking/jogging/running or bike riding every night and hiking almost every weekend. this is in between being in yr11 and working, so im pretty proud of myself  (gloat over)


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 8, 2009)

My family has a shocking tendency to gain weight ( my mother has her own postcode :shock: ). And being a nerd doesn't help.
Fortunately I know how to control my weight and height, but it takes both effort and organization.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 8, 2009)

double post


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 8, 2009)

Jess - I want to have dinner at your house!

Our family is currently in a CSIRO study where they have made the "Total Wellbeing Diet" book content available online. I decided to give it a go for hubby and I when we returned from holidays 2 weeks ago because the fridge was bare. Even more compelling was the full length mirror in the holiday unit which showed me that I was starting to get a fat ***! (Hubby only admitted to the belly when it started shrinking.) Hubby and I have been following the diet for 2 weeks and the kids eat the CSIRO family dinners, but normal otherwise. I've lost 3 cm around my waist and hips, plus 2 cm around the thighs. I think I've lost 2 kg, but didn't own a scale for the first week. I definitely lost 1 kg this week and only want to lose 1 more at most. (I'm 5 foot 7 inches and 57.8 kg.) He has dropped 4 kg in 2 weeks with plenty of exercise. The diet is low fat, limited wholegrain carbs, lots of lean meat and LOTS of veg. The kids have commented that they enjoy the new meals we are trying and are learning to like different vegetables. For this alone, it's been worth it.

Serpentor - you are probably familiar with the diet. I'm not following the exercise regime due to hip problems that have been treated by two physios, a chiro and an orthopaedic surgeon, all with very mediocre results. Got a steroid injection on Tuesday when I could barely walk, so I'm good for walking again, but little else. I do a lot of stair-climbing at work, which keeps me surprisingly fit. Weights for upper body would be a good idea, but I count the heavy loads I carry at school as my resistance training. On weekends I go walking with son and dogs. Husband trains weights with some cardo 3x/week, 2x boxercise (he loves hitting things) and 1-2x cross-trainer at home.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 8, 2009)

I try to run a minimum of three times a week on a 4-5km kinda distance, i like to do 4km in 18minutes and 5 in around 23minutes. I also do 80 push ups 5 nights a week. And in footy season i do a two hour training session twice a week along with one game, i still try to fit my runs in along with footy training.

Diet... I eat what ever i feel like. But that usually consists of alot of fruit and home cooked stuff rather than takeaways etc. But i do drink an awful lot of beer and have quite a gut form it now.


----------



## Serpentor (Aug 10, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Serpentor, u sound like u really know your stuff! Why don't u live in Melbourne?! I need someone to sit me down and work out a healthy eating plan and an exercise regime.
> 
> The only exercise I do is walking to work and while at work I usually take te stairs down the floors. I do between 100 and 200 situps every other day. I'm getting quite a good 6 pack coming along. I really wannna work my chest but unsure wot I can do at home for this? Also my biceps have shrunk  they used to be alot bigger. I'm 25. Any suggestion?


As someone else said here, pushups are quite good, but there's no use if you can't get out the required repetitions. The movement is right though. Anything with a pushing motion is serratus anterior work, or the muscles on the front side of your chest. Have you ever done fly of any sort? dumbell fly? cable fly? If you lie on your back on a bench or swissball, and bring your arms out to the side like you're being crucified, but not all the way, cause you still want a bit of an angle in that elbow, then bring them back up in front of you, over the centre of your chest. Do it with weights or a cable machine. That will target pec major and pec minor more than pushing exercises will. http://www.exrx.net/AnimatedEx/PectoralSternal/DBFly.gif is what it looks like, but try to have a little more of an angle through the elbow at the bottom of the rep than this guy does. I find it not only puts less stress on the elbow joint, but you can get more range with the humerus.



jessb said:


> I'm really enjoying reading your responses serpentor - nice to hear a sensible, knowledgeable approach to health and fitness.
> 
> I am an ex-chef married to a chef so we eat pretty damn well in our house! We use a fair amount of butter and olive oil in our cooking, but avoid trans-fats as much as possible. We balance out the fat in our diet by eating almost all unprocessed foods; our grocery shop consists mostly of seasonal fruit and vegetables, legumes and meat. We both work fulltime and don't have lots of spare time, but food is a priority in our house - I bake all our cakes and biscuits using real butter and we cook pretty much all our meals from scratch (we sometimes cheat and buy sausages, pasta and pasta sauces premade - although we often make our own!) My 4yo daughter and I eat vego 2 or 3 nights a week, but my husband is a meat eater!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great household regime you have there! staying away from the processed foods is one of the best things you can do to stave off diabetes. I would change the amount of butter you use though. Obviously there are a lot of recipes that require butter for it to work, but for general frying, use something with a high smoke point that has a large proportion of mono and polyunsaturates.
Olive oil has a great proportion, but its chemical structure doesn't hold up too well to high heat. I think it's the flavenoids in it that suffer the most, but I'm not sure. Try something like rice-bran oil, or a nut or seed oil instead. They tend to have high smoke points unlike butter and olive oil, and are also high in mono and polyunsaturates. They also don't taste any worse, which is the most important thing! 

One thing I try to tell everybody concerning diet, is that the worst thing you can do is stress about what you are eating. If you have to eat all day every day, it's not the best thing to stress about.


jessb said:


> Anyway, I'm off to have dinner now with my daughter; organic beef, tomato and basil sausages, cobs of fresh sweetcorn, steamed broccoli and new potatoes with homemade onion gravy! Yum!


yum! sounds great.



pythonmum said:


> Jess - I want to have dinner at your house!
> 
> Our family is currently in a CSIRO study where they have made the "Total Wellbeing Diet" book content available online. I decided to give it a go for hubby and I when we returned from holidays 2 weeks ago because the fridge was bare. Even more compelling was the full length mirror in the holiday unit which showed me that I was starting to get a fat ***! (Hubby only admitted to the belly when it started shrinking.) Hubby and I have been following the diet for 2 weeks and the kids eat the CSIRO family dinners, but normal otherwise. I've lost 3 cm around my waist and hips, plus 2 cm around the thighs. I think I've lost 2 kg, but didn't own a scale for the first week. I definitely lost 1 kg this week and only want to lose 1 more at most. (I'm 5 foot 7 inches and 57.8 kg.) He has dropped 4 kg in 2 weeks with plenty of exercise. The diet is low fat, limited wholegrain carbs, lots of lean meat and LOTS of veg. The kids have commented that they enjoy the new meals we are trying and are learning to like different vegetables. For this alone, it's been worth it.
> 
> Serpentor - you are probably familiar with the diet. I'm not following the exercise regime due to hip problems that have been treated by two physios, a chiro and an orthopaedic surgeon, all with very mediocre results. Got a steroid injection on Tuesday when I could barely walk, so I'm good for walking again, but little else. I do a lot of stair-climbing at work, which keeps me surprisingly fit. Weights for upper body would be a good idea, but I count the heavy loads I carry at school as my resistance training. On weekends I go walking with son and dogs. Husband trains weights with some cardo 3x/week, 2x boxercise (he loves hitting things) and 1-2x cross-trainer at home.


I'm not actually familiar with the diet. would you care to explain it? Sounds very interesting, as the blokes at CSIRO are usually on the money.

I don't promote diets in general, I just encourage people to eat all things, but in moderation. Variety is most important, lots of different fruit and veges, cook with the right oils, and try to avoid processed foods (this extends to overly processed milk too)


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 10, 2009)

The CSIRO diet is heavy on protein. For women the daily diet is 300g lean meat per day, 3 serves dairy (serve = 200 ml low-fat yoghurt or 25 g normal cheese), at least 2 1/2 serves vegetables per day, but you can eat as much as you want of nearly anything except potatoes, 3 serves fat (serve = 1 tablespoon olive oil), 3 serves wholemeal bread/cereal/rice (serve = 1 slice bread, 2 serves fruit (serve = 150g fresh fruit). I find it hard to eat enough meat at lunch, but enjoy tearing into all of the veggies. You are supposed to have fish/seafood as your protein at least one lunch and one dinner per week, red meat for at least 2 dinners, eggs as you wish. You should also follow an increasing exercise program. You are allowed 2 'luxuries' per week (= 150 ml wine, 20g chocolate).

My main critique is that legumes are difficult to work in because they use up your bread allowance. I like to eat beans or lentils more than the diet generally allows. The above diet is for weight loss. When the goal weight is reached, you start adding calories in 500 kJ blocks until stabilised. Studies on women with 'Syndrome X' have show that the CSIRO version is more effective in losing midriff fat than diets with less protein, but the same kilojoules. I'm no where near overweight, but wanted to take off 2 or 3 kg around the middle, which has worked very quickly. I also enjoy cooking new dishes and have had fun trying new recipes. My trolley is at least half vegetables with this diet and a couple of the recipes have been particularly great hits, like rack of veal with seeded mustard marinade and roast vegetables - beautiful!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 10, 2009)

day time staples... junk foods and red bull, cause I'm lazy
get good home cooked veggies and meat almost every night though
own a treadmill, but work so much that I just wanna chill out when I get home
not gaining any weight though... so I must be doing something right? or maybe too stressed to put on weight?

5ft tall @ 41-42 kg


----------



## jessb (Aug 10, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> not gaining any weight though... so I must be doing something right?


 
Ummm, you're 20.  That is the reason you're not putting on weight! Your metabolism is working at peak condition and keeping you skinny. Now is a good time to start thinking about improving your eating habits, otherwise when you hit 30 you will really struggle to keep your weight down!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 10, 2009)

lol yeah I did for a while, lost 5kg down to the weight I am now and did some treadmill sessions, I SHOULD start it again, I love the running, just a bit lazy too.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 10, 2009)

Pump up the music on your iPod or get a TV in front of the treadmill. Makes the time go quicker!


----------



## Serpentor (Aug 11, 2009)

pythonmum said:


> Pump up the music on your iPod or get a TV in front of the treadmill. Makes the time go quicker!


Don't fall into the trap that a lot of gym-goers do though, where they dawdle on the treadmill with their eyes fixated on the TVs.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL dawdle? Nevar! I power walk during the shows and do sprints ans jogs during the add breaks ^_^
REALLY should start doing it again...


----------



## JasonL (Aug 11, 2009)

I was a health / exercise nut BC (before children) now I spend all my time looking after them, taking them to sports and doing homework.... I'm also a foodie, and will eat anything that tastes good, and won't substitute flavour for health...full cream all the way.. but being a foodie, I won't eat crap take away, No maccas for me thanks..... last night I went for a 12km jog, with dodgy knee and hip joints... Oh the pain..... and made a chicken, advocado and potato pizza for dinner...


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 11, 2009)

I work all night as a cleaner so Im constantly walking around vacuuming, mopping etc, I sleep till about lunchtime then I eat a whole heap of crap (never a proper meal). Im right into bmx riding so then I ride all afternoon...either dirt jumps or skatepark, my body cops a hell of a workout and i constantly have injuries but I enjoy it so I push on and it keeps me fit. I eat a lot of garbage like maccas etc and drink a lot of coke, the only decent meal Id have all day would be dinner time where I try to have meat and vegies....but can often be replaced by pizza or hot chips. Im about 6ft and would be lucky to weigh 70kg wringing wet.


----------



## Sonicchaotic (Aug 11, 2009)

pythonmum said:


> The CSIRO diet is heavy on protein. For women the daily diet is 300g lean meat per day, 3 serves dairy (serve = 200 ml low-fat yoghurt or 25 g normal cheese), at least 2 1/2 serves vegetables per day, but you can eat as much as you want of nearly anything except potatoes, 3 serves fat (serve = 1 tablespoon olive oil), 3 serves wholemeal bread/cereal/rice (serve = 1 slice bread, 2 serves fruit (serve = 150g fresh fruit). I find it hard to eat enough meat at lunch, but enjoy tearing into all of the veggies. You are supposed to have fish/seafood as your protein at least one lunch and one dinner per week, red meat for at least 2 dinners, eggs as you wish. You should also follow an increasing exercise program. You are allowed 2 'luxuries' per week (= 150 ml wine, 20g chocolate).
> 
> My main critique is that legumes are difficult to work in because they use up your bread allowance. I like to eat beans or lentils more than the diet generally allows. The above diet is for weight loss. When the goal weight is reached, you start adding calories in 500 kJ blocks until stabilised. Studies on women with 'Syndrome X' have show that the CSIRO version is more effective in losing midriff fat than diets with less protein, but the same kilojoules. I'm no where near overweight, but wanted to take off 2 or 3 kg around the middle, which has worked very quickly. I also enjoy cooking new dishes and have had fun trying new recipes. My trolley is at least half vegetables with this diet and a couple of the recipes have been particularly great hits, like rack of veal with seeded mustard marinade and roast vegetables - beautiful!



The CSIRO diet is indeed a winner, though it (like most diets) has a few flaws, and Pythonmum has pointed out one of them quite clearly. The issue here is legumes. Legumes are inherently excelent ways of incorporating vegetarian based protein into the diet, whilst the added benefit of increasing levels of fiber, and decreasing levels of saturated fat. This makes them an ideal source of protein for people where cardiovascular disease is a risk. My thoughts on the CSIRO diet are that there is alot of representation of food groups that have national funding behind them eg. Dairy farmers association, meat industry, and not alot of representation for food items that do not have ample funding. Alot of the people that I talk to surrounding diet are often not able to afford that amount of animal protein a day, and require more financially sustainable options for their meals. Lentils and beans do a great job again here.


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 11, 2009)

Over the last 12 months I've lost 35kgs. Im 5' 9 and now weight in at 65 kgs. It really came about through at work every two yrs we have to do medicals and was told a few of my results came back and put me on the at risk cat. This kinda really bothered me as at the time I was only 29 and my family does have a history of heart problems. I had previously and regularly gone to the gym before hand so I had to look more importantly into my diet and understanding exactly how much energy my body required as opposed to how much I was putting in. Once I corrected that the excess wieght literaly fell off and did so quickly.

Now days Ive changed my excercise habits greatly gone are the long boring runs or hours in the gym. Currently Im work out from home now currently week 4 into the P90X program. I started this program for more muscle defination as I wouldnt want to lose more weight, which so far yes I can see a very big difference in such a short enough of time, which is teaching me more about the quality of the excercises instead of the length. Although Im not 100% strict on my diet I eat more healthy these day and instead of having big meals I often have several smaller ones.


----------



## kafren (Aug 11, 2009)

I eat when i'm hungy, drink way too much coffee, smoke and drick alcohol every weekend. I know its bad but i give in too easy.


----------



## THE-DUDE (Aug 11, 2009)

Im a powerlifter  so i get 2 eat 7- 8 meals a day, usually every 2 hours.
I get in 500- 600 grams of protein a day. Levels of fats and carbs are varied depending on whether its a training day or not. I train high intensity low reps 2 days a week nd do some form of cardio every day- except after a legs work out, then i can barely stand:lol:


----------



## euphorion (Aug 11, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> day time staples... junk foods and red bull, cause I'm lazy
> get good home cooked veggies and meat almost every night though
> own a treadmill, but work so much that I just wanna chill out when I get home
> not gaining any weight though... so I must be doing something right? or maybe too stressed to put on weight?
> ...



cut the junkfood and the redbull! you have no idea how angry my partner gets when i drink Mother/Redbull, etc!!! It's so so bad for you. why not take some healthy/not-so-junky snacks with you for the day? like fruit, nuts, chilled salads and muslie bars 

I'm 5'8 and 10kg's up on you, and i eat everything i want. thankfully my metabolism can keep up with me, but i have had times where i go for a few months eating really poorly, cakes, sweets, cream etc all the time and i LOSE weight. typically it's because these foods are my comfort foods and i get horribly stressed very easily, so the stress makes me drop wieght and if im not eating enough fat i get too tired to do much other than eat! (hehe)

point is, try to identify what it is that is making you stressed, and ensure you are eating properly to help you through it (dont do what i do though! i deserve to have diabetes with what i eat!) personally i think that that weight at your age and height is worrying, but as long as your energy levels are good and you're eatin okay then theres nothing to worry about! 

in short, cut the redbull!  .... end rant


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 11, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> I'm 5'8 and 10kg's up on you




5'8 and 50kg? Do you have metabolic issues? Just curious.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 11, 2009)

I eat whatever I want whenever I want hahaha, but I'm trying to be a bit better with eating. There's no doubt I'm overweight. Got a gut, that's for sure.

Go for an hour's walk every day but only started that about a week ago


----------



## PhilK (Aug 11, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> I'm 5'8 and 10kg's up on you, and i eat everything i want. thankfully my metabolism can keep up with me, but i have had times where i go for a few months eating really poorly, cakes, sweets, cream etc all the time and i LOSE weight. typically it's because these foods are my comfort foods and i get horribly stressed very easily, so the stress makes me drop wieght and if im not eating enough fat i get too tired to do much other than eat! (hehe)


Do you have worms..?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 11, 2009)

im 165cm 24yrs and 60KG and my BMI is around 22-23 

eat what ever i want but i limit fatty and sugary foods. 

i go to the gym 3-4 times a week i play squash once a week and go indoor rock climbing when ever i can.

during summer (coming soon YAY) i will cycle to work 30-35km one way so 60-70Km a day or 300-350Km a week. 

and also during summer i do free diving / scuba diving on the weekends and when ever i can get a chance.


----------



## m_beardie (Aug 11, 2009)

well i do lots of sport because i have so much energy
i do swimming at school, running (few k's), gymnastics- 5 1/2 hours a week, soccer a couple of hours inc games and tennis! its great
and my diet is bit of junk and healthy otherwise lol


----------



## JasonL (Aug 11, 2009)

THE-DUDE said:


> Im a powerlifter  so i get 2 eat 7- 8 meals a day, usually every 2 hours.
> I get in 500- 600 grams of protein a day. Levels of fats and carbs are varied depending on whether its a training day or not. I train high intensity low reps 2 days a week nd do some form of cardio every day- except after a legs work out, then i can barely stand:lol:



any kidney stones yet? I got them when I was on a high protein diet, ..... I used to eat, 6 x egg white omelette for breakfast, 12 weetbix for morning tea, very large bowl of tuna salad for lunch, chicken breast / salad roll for arvo tea, lean steak and a seperate plate of vegies for dinner, protein shake for desert, at the gym before and after work 5-6 days, weights 3-4, low intensity cardio for the rest....


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha...
I exercise via work, footy, surfing and just being active in general.
Don't get fat as I don't ram food down my throat mindlessly.

...and I save (probably) thousands on gym fees, dieticians, personal trainers or those yuppie boot camps... 

Rocket science


----------



## euphorion (Aug 11, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> 5'8 and 50kg? Do you have metabolic issues? Just curious.



53 kg's, BMI 18. Women on both sides of my family have very fast metabolisms. We're known for having a bit of a sweet tooth, and also for dropping weight easily, but having said that i did also mention that i am at my worst when i am stressed and i tend to be stressed more often that not!



PhilK said:


> Do you have worms..?



Ta for that Phil. And yes it has been said to be before, and no that's not the cause. 



Serpentor is my partner so i guess i'm cheating a bit having a PT for a boyfriend  We eat well and i do alot of exercise during the day. I work at a grooming salon so wash dogs all day (which is actually surprisingly hard work i might add!) And every night we have three dogs to walk so we walk for an hour and a half to run the silliness out of them. I regularly have blood tests as my father, being the idiot he is, thinks i am anorexic and my mother, being the paranoid hypochondriac she is thinks i am anemic. And neither show up, i'm heathly as, if only for eating a few too many sweet things.

Eat well, have fun while you exercise, and try not to stress about all the little things!


----------



## bundysnake (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahh the days of bodybuilding supplements........


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 11, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> cut the junkfood and the redbull! you have no idea how angry my partner gets when i drink Mother/Redbull, etc!!! It's so so bad for you. why not take some healthy/not-so-junky snacks with you for the day? like fruit, nuts, chilled salads and muslie bars
> 
> I'm 5'8 and 10kg's up on you, and i eat everything i want. thankfully my metabolism can keep up with me, but i have had times where i go for a few months eating really poorly, cakes, sweets, cream etc all the time and i LOSE weight. typically it's because these foods are my comfort foods and i get horribly stressed very easily, so the stress makes me drop wieght and if im not eating enough fat i get too tired to do much other than eat! (hehe)
> 
> ...



I think I'll ignore the part where it seems like you called me fat enough to be worrying, just not in the exact words... I work close to 60 hours a week in a stressful office environment, so I know what's stressing me out, I think I do pretty well considering my full time work environment where I'm glued to a pc all day. 

I also get regular blood sugar tests and blood pressure tests. Being able to do 70+ minutes fast paced walking and jogging on the treadmill without half wrecking myself is a good indication to my general health and fitness. You should also consider that muscle mass can weigh 2-3 times more than fat... considering I have a history in long distance running, I've got a fairly good muscle base.

In short... I think you should acquire all the facts before you go calling someone a worrying weight.


----------



## bkevo (Aug 11, 2009)

4 weight sessions a week .... 4 30 minute cardio sessions a week
3 heavy drinkn sessions per week


----------



## Serpentor (Aug 12, 2009)

THE-DUDE said:


> Im a powerlifter  so i get 2 eat 7- 8 meals a day, usually every 2 hours.
> I get in 500- 600 grams of protein a day. Levels of fats and carbs are varied depending on whether its a training day or not. I train high intensity low reps 2 days a week nd do some form of cardio every day- except after a legs work out, then i can barely stand:lol:


Cool man, so by power lifting you mean 3-4 reps? 4-5 sets? heavy heavy weights? I've recently just started back on that sorta routine after having a big break from it (which I think is necessary). Lifting well over your body-weight for an extended period of time is not too good on the joints imo, even if you eat like a machine.



TahneeMaree said:


> I think I'll ignore the part where it seems like you called me fat enough to be worrying, just not in the exact words... I work close to 60 hours a week in a stressful office environment, so I know what's stressing me out, I think I do pretty well considering my full time work environment where I'm glued to a pc all day.
> 
> I also get regular blood sugar tests and blood pressure tests. Being able to do 70+ minutes fast paced walking and jogging on the treadmill without half wrecking myself is a good indication to my general health and fitness. You should also consider that muscle mass can weigh 2-3 times more than fat... considering I have a history in long distance running, I've got a fairly good muscle base.
> 
> In short... I think you should acquire all the facts before you go calling someone a worrying weight.


ermmmm....I actually think she was suggesting you might be underweight?....The fact that you assumed otherwise, is a little worrying.


----------



## Serpentor (Aug 12, 2009)

bkevo said:


> 4 weight sessions a week .... 4 30 minute cardio sessions a week
> 3 heavy drinkn sessions per week


why do you do 4 weight sessions per week? That's a little much don't you think? Even if you're doing the perfect hypertrophy routine, and trying to target different muscles each day, you'd still be overworking something. 

Have you tried doing two longer routines, with bigger full body movements? This is a much more efficient way of doing weights, and instead of doing individual muscles by themselves, it forces your body to work in sync with itself, thus enhancing left/right co-ordination, and proprioception.


----------



## euphorion (Aug 12, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> I think I'll ignore the part where it seems like you called me fat enough to be worrying, just not in the exact words... I work close to 60 hours a week in a stressful office environment, so I know what's stressing me out, I think I do pretty well considering my full time work environment where I'm glued to a pc all day.
> 
> I also get regular blood sugar tests and blood pressure tests. Being able to do 70+ minutes fast paced walking and jogging on the treadmill without half wrecking myself is a good indication to my general health and fitness. You should also consider that muscle mass can weigh 2-3 times more than fat... considering I have a history in long distance running, I've got a fairly good muscle base.
> 
> In short... I think you should acquire all the facts before you go calling someone a worrying weight.



Your BMI is 17.7, exactly the same as me. You are classed as UNDERWEIGHT. Being that you consider yourself to have a decent amount of muscle and yes, muscle weighs more than fat, you must have a very low percentage body fat. For women of our age such a low percentage body fat is bad every way you look at it, i just like being told by a PT that i can shove my mouth full of full fat milk, peanut butter and lean beef stirfry! hehehe. 

Going back to the stress point, just make sure your immune system isn't suffering for it, eat a good base of veggies at least five times a week of all the colour groups to make sure you're getting a good dose of vitamins, etc so you don't get sick. I know i always got sick when i was stressed at uni or something else and having a poor diet with not enough fruit and veggies at the time always ALWAYS made it worse :S


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 12, 2009)

Let's just get something straight here: a kilo of muscle weighs the same as a kilo of fat. It bugs me when people say that muscle "weighs more" than fat. Muscle is a bit* denser* than fat (1.06 kg/litre versus 0.92 kg/litre), but the difference is 15 - 20%. The main reason muscle looks better is because it doesn't sag or wobble.


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 12, 2009)

I just had comp today hehe. Here is section of my program:
Monday:Accelerations
Tuesday : Hollowlaps
Wednesday:Medball and Plyos
Thursday: 10X80 off blocks

Monday:Sled
Tuesday: 10/8/6/4 x 300
Wednesday: Medball and Plyos
Thursday: 2x 60,80,100,120

Monday:Accelerations
Tuesday: 8/6/4 x 400 (50/50 off)
Wednesday: Medball and Pyos
Thursday: Starts

Monday: Hills
Tuesday: 16/12/8/6 x 150
Wednesday: Medball ,Plyos
Thursday: 16/12/8 X turnarounds

Monday :Ladder work
Tuesday:Starts
Wednesday:Medball ,plyos
Thursday :12/8/6 x Long 200s

Nikki


----------



## Serpentor (Aug 13, 2009)

pythonmum said:


> Let's just get something straight here: a kilo of muscle weighs the same as a kilo of fat. It bugs me when people say that muscle "weighs more" than fat. Muscle is a bit* denser* than fat (1.06 kg/litre versus 0.92 kg/litre), but the difference is 15 - 20%. The main reason muscle looks better is because it doesn't sag or wobble.


I think people mean to say that it weighs more than fat per volume.


----------



## jessb (Aug 14, 2009)

Most studies I have read say that it is safer to be slightly overweight than slightly underweight (when you start getting to severely overweight or obese, these ratios change significantly) Having a few additional kilos gives your body a bit of a barrier for sickness and provides additional nutrition for times when your body is adapting to physical change (ie pregnancy) So Shooshoo and Tahnee, you should both be concerned about your (low) weight! 

Also, I don't think it is healthy to be disclosing weight/height/BMIs when we are discussing women who are underweight. I'm not making any accusing statements here, but I know media reports surrounding women with eating disorders tend to avoid disclosures of weight because other women with eating disorders read, compare and try and 'beat' other women's weight loss. I think a discussion about health and fitness is great, but if we start with the "I weigh less than you" thing, it might lead to problems.


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 14, 2009)

training - i was doin muay thai last year until i hurt my knee at work... knee's bout 95% there.. getting back into boxing for now once my mate gets back from his fight in thailand... had to stop drumming and pretty much everything else... for now just weights and some pt that i used to do in the army... jumping jacks, skipping, burpees... (bout 3x a week) ....

diet- watever i feel like... ha


----------



## jessb (Aug 14, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> jumping jacks, skipping, burpees...


 
LOL I was mucking about with my 4yo daughter the other day and she was pretending to do pushups, so I explained what burpees were and asked her to try and do one. As she brought her knees up, her little arms gave way and she skidded, face first along the concrete driveway, grazing her chin and getting a bloody nose. Poor little thing - as I picked her up and cuddled her to stop her crying, I hope she couldn't see my uncontrollable laughter!!!


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 14, 2009)

jessb said:


> LOL I was mucking about with my 4yo daughter the other day and she was pretending to do pushups, so I explained what burpees were and asked her to try and do one. As she brought her knees up, her little arms gave way and she skidded, face first along the concrete driveway, grazing her chin and getting a bloody nose. Poor little thing - as I picked her up and cuddled her to stop her crying, I hope she couldn't see my uncontrollable laughter!!!



ha ha we had a few people who did that on the first day of y enlistment in the army... i was laughing me head off... got a punishment of 50 push ups for that ... maybe u should be punished too by ur daughter ha


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 15, 2009)

exer....................... ummmmmmm what???? whats that??????
Sounds like an alien race!


----------



## euphorion (Aug 15, 2009)

jessb said:


> Most studies I have read say that it is safer to be slightly overweight than slightly underweight (when you start getting to severely overweight or obese, these ratios change significantly) Having a few additional kilos gives your body a bit of a barrier for sickness and provides additional nutrition for times when your body is adapting to physical change (ie pregnancy) So Shooshoo and Tahnee, you should both be concerned about your (low) weight!
> 
> Also, I don't think it is healthy to be disclosing weight/height/BMIs when we are discussing women who are underweight. I'm not making any accusing statements here, but I know media reports surrounding women with eating disorders tend to avoid disclosures of weight because other women with eating disorders read, compare and try and 'beat' other women's weight loss. I think a discussion about health and fitness is great, but if we start with the "I weigh less than you" thing, it might lead to problems.



or we could just mother the rest of the nation to death


----------



## bk201 (Aug 15, 2009)

lol excersise what is that...my diet consists mainly of liquids about 4-5l of coca-cola a day then the usual 4-5 pizzas per week bout 2kgs of chips and hashbrowns a week to plus a load of other junk...

need coke to stay awake...need pizza because

and i could die whenever for any reason so doesnt bother me.

lets see today i ate
1x mccain pizza family sized of course
1x microwave burger
8x chicken kebabs
1/2 pinaple 1/2 honeydew
2 family sized packets of rocky road buscuits
packet of sour straps and clouds
like 10+ cans of coke
um 2 bread rolls with salami

and i eat from about lunch time to 2am


----------



## jessb (Aug 15, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> or we could just mother the rest of the nation to death


 
I take your point, but I think if any group needs us to be thoughtful and considerate in our actions and words, its women with eating disorders...


----------



## Serpentor (Aug 19, 2009)

jessb said:


> Most studies I have read say that it is safer to be slightly overweight than slightly underweight (when you start getting to severely overweight or obese, these ratios change significantly) Having a few additional kilos gives your body a bit of a barrier for sickness and provides additional nutrition for times when your body is adapting to physical change (ie pregnancy) So Shooshoo and Tahnee, you should both be concerned about your (low) weight!


I would say that while neither is good, and there's a healthy window to fit inside, if I was a woman, I'd prefer to be slightly overweight, because it would mean I'd be less likely to develop osteoporosis later in life. Problem is, you have to weigh up the multiple risks of being overweight, which means it's only really healthy to be on the higher side of the normal window.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 19, 2009)

I train rugby league and union, i play union for a reps team so thats about 8 hours of training and games each week.... I swim every second morning and i do some ciruit training with my brother. In terms of diet, i am usually balanced i have steak about 3 times a week and one night a week is vegetarian, on the other nights its a mixture. I do eat junk food but only once a fortnight and i dont smoke or drink (usually).


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh and i do sprinting and long distance running


----------



## Vixen (Aug 19, 2009)

Ive struggled with weight all my life, even during primary and highschool when I was very active and eating well. I started putting on even more weight after leaving school, so got into a good routine of 1-2 hours every day on the treadmill, minimum walking at 6-7km/h then regular periods of jogging. Im 5'6 and was down to 60 kilo after months of this routine, but then the treadmill pooped itself and it all piled on again as I hate walking out in public / going to the gym! 

So im quite a bit heavier now and in dire need of getting into good excerise again, thinking about getting a rowing machine.


----------



## No-two (Aug 19, 2009)

I took a year off from footy this year and got lazy, didn't work out too good for me, I've started training for next season running 5ks 5times a week. Working it back upto 10ks in under half houu like last year, takes me about 20minutes for 5ks atm. 

I used to eat anything I wanted when I wanted cause I burnt it off so fast during footy season, now I've turned back to eating healthier to get fit again


----------



## PhilK (Aug 19, 2009)

God I hate when people spout BMIs like they're gospel. BMIs are such bloody rubbish. It's been proved more than once by science. BMIs are retarded measures of health


----------



## Serpentor (Aug 19, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> I train rugby league and union, i play union for a reps team so thats about 8 hours of training and games each week.... I swim every second morning and i do some ciruit training with my brother. In terms of diet, i am usually balanced i have steak about 3 times a week and one night a week is vegetarian, on the other nights its a mixture. I do eat junk food but only once a fortnight and i dont smoke or drink (usually).


Sounds good mate. Sprinting and long distance! Which one are you better at? 



VixenBabe said:


> Ive struggled with weight all my life, even during primary and highschool when I was very active and eating well. I started putting on even more weight after leaving school, so got into a good routine of 1-2 hours every day on the treadmill, minimum walking at 6-7km/h then regular periods of jogging. Im 5'6 and was down to 60 kilo after months of this routine, but then the treadmill pooped itself and it all piled on again as I hate walking out in public / going to the gym!
> 
> So im quite a bit heavier now and in dire need of getting into good excerise again, thinking about getting a rowing machine.



Rowing machines are awesome. Get into that routine again. It seems like you have the ability to keep up a healthy habit if the means are there. Don't let the small setbacks knock you down.



PhilK said:


> God I hate when people spout BMIs like they're gospel. BMIs are such bloody rubbish. It's been proved more than once by science. BMIs are retarded measures of health


Yeah, I hate when people use BMI for anything other than a very rough estimate of body dimensions. Skinfolds are the most accurate, but they are quite uncomfortable, so I mostly do many many girth measurements around different areas. As long as the client wants them done, anyways. some people just want height, weight, BP, 'resting pulse', and waist measurements.


----------



## scorps (Aug 19, 2009)

I live at the gym there 4 - 6 times a week (some weeks a lil less as I have everything in my garage for a workout) I run alot either mornings or afternoons and I train mma, Also I eat very healthy


----------



## scorps (Aug 19, 2009)

No-two said:


> I took a year off from footy this year and got lazy, didn't work out too good for me, I've started training for next season running 5ks 5times a week. Working it back upto 10ks in under half houu like last year, takes me about 20minutes for 5ks atm.
> 
> I used to eat anything I wanted when I wanted cause I burnt it off so fast during footy season, now I've turned back to eating healthier to get fit again


 

Hayden If i was you i'd stop running and hit the weights your lanky enough wih your 2 percent body fat


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well im 14 and i sprint 100 meters in 11.78 seconds, i used to do more long distance but i gave it up after i left romania


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 20, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Well im 14 and i sprint 100 meters in 11.78 seconds, i used to do more long distance but i gave it up after i left romania


 
Didn't have to run from the vampires anymore huh?


----------



## euphorion (Aug 21, 2009)

gsxr_boy said:


> didn't have to run from the vampires anymore huh? :d



lol.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 21, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> lol.


 

 ^v^ ^v^


----------



## jessb (Aug 21, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Didn't have to run from the vampires anymore huh?


 
LOL gold!


----------

